# Help Rescuing a Dog Needed



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there anyone in the Certa area who can help move a dog that needs rescuing to the rescue centre in Lamas?

I have a friend there who has just rescued a dog, but she is leaving the country at the weekend and cant get it to the centre, they have agreed to take the dog already. 

Any help much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Problem solved, All done!

Cheers


----------

